# Need help for Utorrent Password Protect.



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

Is there anyway to put password on Utorrent Preferrence ? I want to protect it from others to set the bandwidth. 

I'm using Windows server 2003 and put it in the Data Center which there are about 15 User on one Computer and all of them are downloading torrent file 
Or is there any other way to control the bandwith for each User? 

Thanks for all the answer


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

We can't assist you with P2P programs here.

Please read the rules: http://www.techguy.org/rules.html



> *P2P Instructions - We do not support P2P file sharing applications and any threads requesting help for such will be closed. This includes Kazaa, Bearshare, WinMX, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.*


----------

